

Ask HN: Should we pivot our idea?  - rukshn

This was before foursquare started their explore feature and it's more About on checkins.<p>We've started a small start up that helps people finding places to eat dine near You, get directions and uper reviews about the locations.<p>Now that foursquare is allowing exploring and helping people to explore near by we feel like it's hard to keep up with foursquare and we feel like pivoting the startup in to more on event or trip organising.<p>Shoul we pivot to a trip or event organising using the location data that we have? If we pivot what should we pivot in to? Or should we not pivot?
======
rosenjon
Personally speaking, I don't use Foursquare, so I don't know about their
explore feature. More importantly, is this something you care about? Focus on
an area where you think you can differentiate yourself, and push hard to be
the best at that. It would be helpful if you also understood how that area of
focus leads to revenue in the future....

~~~
rukshn
foursquare explore feature let's you find places to eat and drink bars around
you which directly collide with our idea. And because foursquare has a huge
user base it's hard for us i think to compete with them.

What we're thinking is a way like for people to find their destination of the
trip get places that area. Invite the friends who'll join the trip an a way to
them to discuss about their journey what and what not to do and some other
features etc

~~~
skolos
But you need to register with foursquare to use their feature. I imagine there
might be many people who would like this service by itself, not bundled with
all the foursquare stuff. I think that before you pivot with your product, you
should think if you just need to adjust who are your target customers and if
it is feasible to reach them.

